# Works well but is made of cheap junk that breaks easily



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I purchased the Bosch accessory DC attachments and thought they are decent quality, they are fussy to set up and use. If you don't adjust them close, they don't catch the dust… but then you need to change the setup with just about every bit change.

Ever since I build a decent router table cab, with DC both below the router and at the fence, I find it's just easier to do even the simple little jobs on the router table.


----------



## richimage (Aug 30, 2013)

+1 on the router table! The only thing I do off the table is rabbets, hinge cutouts, etc.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for the warn…...uh….review!


----------



## OneidaAirSystems (Nov 3, 2017)

Alan (@iminmyshop),

We are very sorry to hear of your issues with our Router Hood - our product is molded from an industrial polycarbonate material (the same as safety glasses) and it should not have broken so easily. Oneida Air Systems would be more than happy to offer you a replacement Router Hood, free of charge, so that you can have the dust-free performance you deserve.

Please reach out to us at [email protected] or call our service line at 866-387-8822.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I've been considering a small cyclone setup for sanding/CMS and have been leaning towards the Oneida Dust Deputy. Customer outreach/service like this sets the hook!


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

The manufacturer and I have been in touch. They are sending a new unit at no cost. I appreciate the effort. Hopefully, my unit was anomalous and the next holds up well.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

RABBIT TRAIL (but still Oneida and dust collection):

Been using the Dust Deputy for over ten years and it's a shop must.

I had been using a Paint Shaver Pro to remove paint from cedar shingles and it clogged my big shop vac in just a few minutes. To get more run time, I built a water filter to pull the air through using a 30 gallon, plastic drum. That worked, but the mud and foam were something else (operation was successful, but the patient died).

In the course of looking for a solution, I came across the Deputy and figured I'd chance it. I went with the metal version, since it would be a job site unit.

It worked so well I bought their Dust Gorilla and a Super Dust Deputy [SDD] for the shop. I'll be adding another SDD in the future.



> I ve been considering a small cyclone setup for sanding/CMS and have been leaning towards the Oneida Dust Deputy. Customer outreach/service like this sets the hook!
> 
> - splintergroup


----------

